# Fort Wilderness Campground, Disney World, Orlando, Florida



## bobrussell

just got back from 10 days at Disney, here's the info and pics of the campground from my blog. hope you enjoy....
http://sueandsampoopedhere.blogspot.com/2010/10/fort-wilderness-walt-disney-world.html


----------



## artmart

I enjoyed it... especially thanks for the videos.


----------



## bdean

Last year we did a summer Disney World vacation. We stayed in the cabins (which are part of fort wilderness). We had a great time! And, in the process, we learned much about the Fort Wilderness Resort as a campground. If it weren't so darn far away, we would probably pull our camper down next time. As with most everything Disney -- they do it right.


----------



## artmart

Except they charge too much. Walt is rolling in his grave with what Disney is charging families these days. Walt was an expert at doing a lot with a little and keeping things as low as possible. Then the bean counters got put in charge and gave themselves some big fat raises and the rest, they say is history.


----------



## bdean

I would have to agree that WDW is generally -- TOO expensive. But, they are the best at what they do.


----------

